# Lipstick??



## Punk (Apr 5, 2008)

Hey girlsss!

I'm just wondering what color lipstick would go best with me, I have very light strawberry blonde hair, blue eyes, and a golden tan, and obviously freckles 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





hair color abit lighter than lindsays, just to give u an idea
http://img.metro.co.uk/i/pix/2007/03...17_450x567.jpg

thankss!!


----------



## kimmy (Apr 5, 2008)

mac politely pink l/s would look great on you, i think. lindsay wears it alot, and she looks fabulous in it.

you can always go for glaze finished lipsticks though, as they're usually very sheer and wearable.


----------



## Honey B. Fly (Apr 6, 2008)

*light shimmery pinks and soft beigey browns*


----------



## stacylynne (Apr 6, 2008)

light corally pinks & beiges 
half N' half
cosmo
angel
w/ whirl lipliner
love nector l/g


----------

